# sycamore growth/ limb / burl/ compression thingy



## jmurray (Mar 26, 2015)

I think it's more of a scar or old damage than a burl, but it has some great grain in it. It had a limb in the middle that was punky, I dug it out until it hardened up. The faces are roughly 8 x 13

I put this here because I want to sell half (not for much 30$ or so) but I didn't want to misrepresent it, I don't really sell much wood, but I want a drill bit holder thing for my tail stock so I'm trying to raise funds.

Reactions: Way Cool 1


----------



## phinds (Mar 26, 2015)

faces 8x13 doesn't say much. is it 1/4" thick? 10" thick? Going to be hard to tell what it might be worth without knowing the size.

Looks like something you might get a bunch of interesting pen blanks out of if it doesn't crack while drying.


----------

